# Micromax MMX 440W Router for WiFi Hotspot



## esveepee (Aug 2, 2014)

I have not been able to configure Micromax Router MMX 440W to set up WiFi hotspot for Airtel 3G Dongle based on Huawei Model E3531s-1. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 20, 2014)

esveepee said:


> I have not been able to configure Micromax Router MMX 440W to set up WiFi hotspot for Airtel 3G Dongle based on Huawei Model E3531s-1. Thanks in advance.


You asked it here also!*www.digit.in/forum/networking/142086-all-usb-evdo-hsdpa-3-5g-data-cards-modems-queries-here-10.html


Create Wi-Fi via Data card
You can use your Internet connected data card to create a Wi-Fi 
hotspot which can be accessed by various Wi-Fi devices.
To enable Wi-Fi via a data card:
1. Switch on the device;
2. Plug in the Internet enabled data card to the USB socket 
3. Push the power button up to start the MMX440W in 
router/Wi-Fi mode (R-position).
3. Search and access the Wi-Fi from your PC/handset/tablet etc.
You may be required to provide the authentication details.
Note: The Wi-Fi name which will displayed to the user will be 
MMX440W-last 4 digits of the MAC address of that particular 
device: For example MMX440W-2F12). The default password to 
access the Wi-fi is 12345678. Once connected, you can start 
Browsing the net.


----------



## severus.banerjee (May 30, 2015)

Hi ,

Can anyone please help me with a similar problem? I am using SITI Broadband Internet connection and I am unable to set up a Wi-Fi hotspot using Micromax MMX440W device. Since , for this internet connection IP address is not resolved automatically I need to harcode a IP address in the device. 
Can anyone please tell me how to do that?
Regards


----------

